# Baker's cyst



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

checking in here to see if anybody has experience w/ Baker's cyst. 

calling Dr. Cuyuna, calling Dr. Cuyuna


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I have one and it has bothered me for at least 10 years. I can't bend my knee past 120 degrees because of the cyst. I have been told and discouraged about having it removed because they will come back and it is a complicated procedure because of artery locations. Seems to be caused by some knee injury or arthritis. Some people have them drained and experience relief but they do reoccur. I still cycle 3-4 times per week around 30-40 miles. Good luck


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have one after my mc/acl blowup. It was drained once but came back. It has reduced. If I stand on my feet (teaching) it will blow up so I wear a elastic sleeve for those situations. I had good results with them taping it with sport tape for drainage. The "ball" is attached to the back of the knee with the "arms" going doing the calf.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

maverickc_c said:


> I have one and it has bothered me for at least 10 years. I can't bend my knee past 120 degrees because of the cyst. I have been told and discouraged about having it removed because they will come back and it is a complicated procedure because of artery locations. Seems to be caused by some knee injury or arthritis. Some people have them drained and experience relief but they do reoccur. I still cycle 3-4 times per week around 30-40 miles. Good luck


sounds about 50% good & bad. thanks for your response


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

formica said:


> I have one after my mc/acl blowup. It was drained once but came back. It has reduced. If I stand on my feet (teaching) it will blow up so I wear a elastic sleeve for those situations. I had good results with them taping it with sport tape for drainage. The "ball" is attached to the back of the knee with the "arms" going doing the calf.
> 
> View attachment 1268365


did you have surgery for the mc/acl injury? if so, did you see the surgeon after the cyst showed up? was it the surgeon who drained it?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

MCL was healed by being in a brace for 6 weeks, then ACL reconstruction with hamstring.
The surgeon drained the cyst once when it was huge ( over 5cc of fluid removed) but he wouldn't drain it a second time because it wasn't big enough. I'm almost 2 years out from surgery and it's pretty reduced most of the time now. 
The $10 elastic sleeve "knee brace" you can get at Wal-Mart worked the best for me for compression which would keep it from blowing up.

The sport tape "octopus" was done by the PTs at the place where I train. It was very effective for helping to reduce the cyst tho some people thought I got inked.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

formica said:


> MCL was healed by being in a brace for 6 weeks, then ACL reconstruction with hamstring.
> The surgeon drained the cyst once when it was huge ( over 5cc of fluid removed) but he wouldn't drain it a second time because it wasn't big enough. I'm almost 2 years out from surgery and it's pretty reduced most of the time now.
> The $10 elastic sleeve "knee brace" you can get at Wal-Mart worked the best for me for compression which would keep it from blowing up.
> 
> The sport tape "octopus" was done by the PTs at the place where I train. It was very effective for helping to reduce the cyst tho some people thought I got inked.


thanks for the details. i'll be shopping @ Walmart tomorrow, but as for the PT's sports tape, i think i'll go for the ink instead since it'll be working 'round the clock


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I read an article about the best knee supports and this one was top rated.
Only $15 on Amazon.
It has good support and it's comfortable. I can wear it all day at work.


----------

